# Samuel Annesley



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2006)

Samuel Annesley, English Puritan (1620 -- December 31, 1696) was a Presbyterian who was ejected from his pulpit at St. Giles Cripplegate for nonconformity in 1662. He edited and contributed to the Cripplegate Sermons, including _The Adherent Vanity of Every Condition is Most Effectually Abated by Serious Godliness_. He was among the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards. He had 25 children, one of whom was Susanna Wesley, mother of John Wesley. His funeral sermon was preached by Daniel Williams.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2006)

Excerpts from a poem by Daniel Defoe (one of Dr. Annesley's parishioners), _The Character of the late Dr. Samuel Annesley by way of Elegy_ (1697):



> The World, whose nature is to fade and die,
> Must change, and take up Immortality;
> And Time, which to Eternity rolls on,
> Must change, and be Eternity begun.
> ...


----------

